# Superschnelle trigonometrische Funktionen (sin/cos/atan) mit Java



## Thomas Darimont (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Wer in seiner Anwendung viel mit trigonometrischen Funktionen arbeitet, dem  ist vielleicht schon aufgefallen, dass die java.lang.Math.xxx Implementierungen nicht gerade die aller schnellsten sind...

Hier gibts eine Alternative Implementierung der trigonometrischen Funktionen (mit eingeschränkter Genauigkeit -> Für Spiele und der Gleichen vollkommen ausreichend ) die um ein vielfaches () schneller sind als die java.lang.Math Implementierungen:
http://www.javagaming.org/forums/index.php?topic=14647.0

Gruß Tom


----------

